# Rio Grande do Sul landscapes, southernmost State of Brazil



## ronin(POA) (Aug 30, 2007)

Pictures from the South (border with Uruguay and Argentina) and the North(mountain region) of the Rio Grande do Sul State, and from typical Gauchos (how is called the local inhabitant)


photos from http://www.flickr.com/photos/bombeador/


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

edit


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Amazing pic..thanks God to makes me part of this....been an authentic gaúcho, born in a city called Bagé in the border with Uruguay in the midle of Pampas.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Voce é um gaucho com muito saudade? 

Great pics! Although I love more the hillsides around Gramado than the deforestated endless grasslands. Are the pics taken in Missioes area?


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome HDR pics! :shocked:

:applause:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Küsel said:


> *deforestated* endless grasslands.



????????????


----------



## gaucho (Apr 15, 2003)

Küsel said:


> Voce é um gaucho com muito saudade?
> 
> Great pics! Although I love more the hillsides around Gramado than the deforestated endless grasslands. Are the pics taken in Missioes area?


 Tipico pensamento estrangeiro que acredita q o território brasileiro inteiro era uma grande amazonia...

Desde quando ocorreu desflorestamento nos Pampas...aquele região é de campo nativo...tsc tsc


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Küsel said:


> Voce é um gaucho com muito saudade?
> 
> Great pics! Although I love more the hillsides around Gramado than the deforestated endless grasslands. Are the pics taken in Missioes area?


The photos portray a region of native grassland, whom since the arrival of the European settlers already these characteristics had. The Rio Grande Do Sul possesss to the north the fields from above of the mountain range, with bushes of araucaria's pine on plateaus with altitude that varies of 300m 1000m above sea level. in the south the Pampas, with ciliars bushes joins the rivers and the rest is basecly fields, who also this on plateaus that vary of 120m 400m above sea level. it is in the hillsides of these plateaus that if you find some subtropical bushes and in the valleys that separate these two plateaus and the state of the Rio Grande Do Sul to the way.
And yeah my inglish it´s terrible.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

sorry, but it's not entirly true - yes there are indeed natural pampas grasslands, especially in the west of RS, but originally 47% of the state was covered with Mata Atlantica. It is not that destroyed as in SP, where 80% of the state was covered.

I am far from being the basher of Brazilians because of these topics, it's a global phenomenon - by cause and effect and you can't blame a single country for it. Especially I as a Swiss wouldn't blame Brazil for we have only 1-5% of primary forests left and only 30% are still covered in (secondary) forests and are still importing tropical woods . So I am for sure not in the position to judge. 

BUT fact is that Mata Atlantica is the forgotten forest in the world. Everyone talks about Amazon. This is still huge and a lot untouched, but MA disappeared down to 10% of the original forest. Only 1% of the Brazilian surface is covered with it (originally 15%) and it has one of the highest biodiversities in the world. And THAT's the sad thing. And 47% of RS was much much much more than it is nowadays - nearly shrinked down to Serra Geral area - frirst because of cattles and later because of soja production. You can't deny facts, even if you don't like it. And as I said it's not because of blaming or bashing but because it is how it is.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

It is extremely beautiful , full of endless imagination and charm ......


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Küsel said:


> sorry, but it's not entirly true - yes there are indeed natural pampas grasslands, especially in the west of RS, but originally 47% of the state was covered with Mata Atlantica. It is not that destroyed as in SP, where 80% of the state was covered.
> 
> I am far from being the basher of Brazilians because of these topics, it's a global phenomenon - by cause and effect and you can't blame a single country for it. Especially I as a Swiss wouldn't blame Brazil for we have only 1-5% of primary forests left and only 30% are still covered in (secondary) forests and are still importing tropical woods . So I am for sure not in the position to judge.
> 
> BUT fact is that Mata Atlantica is the forgotten forest in the world. Everyone talks about Amazon. This is still huge and a lot untouched, but MA disappeared down to 10% of the original forest. Only 1% of the Brazilian surface is covered with it (originally 15%) and it has one of the highest biodiversities in the world. And THAT's the sad thing. And 47% of RS was much much much more than it is nowadays - nearly shrinked down to Serra Geral area - frirst because of cattles and later because of soja production. You can't deny facts, even if you don't like it. And as I said it's not because of blaming or bashing but because it is how it is.



blah blah blah Kuesel. You are contradicting yourself. Half of the state was NOT forest as you said. These not forested areas were grasslands. Therefore, the grasslands are NOT deforastated.

You can argue that the grasslands area expanded with the deforastation, etc, but in the end, most of it were always grasslands.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

OMG - you misunderstodd me totally. I AM sorry, that i thought it is the once forestated part. Yes I bow down and kiss your feet and beg for forgiveness! :lol: But nevertheless... oh, why spoil the energy, I have better things to do at the moment, sorry. 

And they are still beautiful pics of a beautiful land, doesn't matter what discussions we lead here :cheers:


----------



## gaucho (Apr 15, 2003)

Quanta arrogância achar que sabe mais sobre uma região do que as próprias pessoas que vivem nela...


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I NEVER said that! And BTW: that's also arrogancy, to think only because you live in a place you know it better than someone who studied it - and yes I was several times in RS myself and lived in BR for some time, also returning regularly, have family there and everything - where is the arrogancy here from a total outsider who doesn't know what he's talking about? Only because I wasn't born there doesn't misqualify me for giving statements - and they are not even wrong. On the other hand you would be surprised, that there are extremly few people who know something about my region and have lived here their whole life. Do you think I am kind of imperial thinking missionary? Come on, please :lol:


----------



## ronin(POA) (Aug 30, 2007)

^^
i wouldn't say half of the state, but around 40% is very reasonable (and part of it was indeed deforestated, just like any other place in the world that had contact with the "civilization")... but most of these pics are from the extreme south and south-west of RS, region of natural grasslands.


btw, wich places of Rio Grande do Sul have you been?


----------



## ronin(POA) (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the comments


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Some of those gauchos are hot. I bet the on ein the yellow shirt smell nice . He looks tasty.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

ronin(POA) said:


> ^^
> i wouldn't say half of the state, but around 40% is very reasonable (and part of it was indeed deforestated, just like any other place in the world that had contact with the "civilization")... but most of these pics are from the extreme south and south-west of RS, region of natural grasslands.
> 
> btw, wich places of Rio Grande do Sul have you been?


Thanks for support, I really didn't want to start a war, I am sorry.

I haven't been to the west and southwest unfortunatly (only Torres, POA, Novo Hamburgo, Canela, Gramado, Caxias do Sul and the parks Aparados da Serra and Caracol), although I wanted to go once to Missioes. But it's indeed a very beautiful state - wonder where the Aparados thread went to, there was a beautiful one once here in this section.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^^Well, so you justo knew one little region off grass land, The Aparados da Serra National Park, there exist two kinds of ecosistem live together, the natural grass land and the pine forest, and part of this forest of brazilian pine was kickout in the past, but today is protect by law new araucaria pines are been planted in this region. But the other part in the south and west border, ever was grass land, and this thread show basicly this part of the state, and 2 or 3 photos from the north, where is the National Park.I guess that the reaction was because you generalizate, and was like this thread was a lie, and this photos were about deforest places, when it doesn´t true.But ok, now we know the reason of your concept about it.You not wrong, just a litle bit equivocate when the location of this deforest area.Sorry but I´m not good in english but I guess that you will understand me.


----------

